# I got a new hose!!



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

Ok. Why and so excited about a new hose?

Take a look at the size of this thing compared to my normal garden hose!!!!!

I had a Parker 5/8" x 75' to begin with. Very good quality hose and fittings. Very pleased with it. I paid like $50 for it last year. It still looks and operates like new.

Then I just ordered the Underhill 3/4" and 1" hose (1" needs adapters) to compare. Both in 75 feet.

The nozzles I use I posted in a video in this thread. I use the yellow for flower beds and the blue one for grass or heavy watering.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

Does no one like my new hose??? LOL


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2019)

looks high capacity but does it kink?

using it to hand-water plants or to hook onto a sprinkler?

if hand watering what is the best hose-end sprayer attachment?


----------



## david_ (Aug 22, 2019)

Sick hose bro.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

macdawg said:


> looks high capacity but does it kink?
> 
> using it to hand-water plants or to hook onto a sprinkler?
> 
> if hand watering what is the best hose-end sprayer attachment?


ZERO kinking on this. It's way to thick to kink.

I use the special Underhill yellow and blue watering nozzles on it to hand water either flower beds or quickly soak the grass. 




When tried on a regular hose they were just OK put really weak. When tried on the new 1" hose it was a huge difference.

It's awesome!!!


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

So I just compared the same hose except in 3/4" to my 1". Noticeable difference. The 1" really wins if you are using a nozzle that can utilize the extra through-put. It's the one and only thing I own that is better than what @wardconnor has!! LOL


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

It might be helpful to add the specs (brand, size, etc) to the OP. :thumbup:


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

Ware said:


> It might be helpful to add the specs (brand, size, etc) to the OP. :thumbup:


Thanks @Ware - will do.

I had a Parker 5/8" x 75' to begin with. Very good quality hose and fittings. Very pleased with it. I paid like $50 for it last year. It still looks and operates like new.

Then I just ordered the Underhill 3/4" and 1" hose (1" needs adapters) to compare. Both in 75 feet.

The nozzles I use I posted in a video of a few posts up. I use the yellow for flower beds and the blue one for grass or heavy watering.


----------



## TNTurf (Mar 20, 2019)

I wish I got a new hose, I have two old terrible hoses. I have been watching you guys buy nice ones and its on my list but the list is long.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

DFW_Zoysia said:


> Does no one like my new hose??? LOL


Oh, I do. I would like to have about 10 of those to use with my above-ground irrigation concoction.


----------



## Biggylawns (Jul 8, 2019)

Underhill makes quality products. :thumbup: If you use the hose for different things you should buy quick disconnects. You'll wonder how you lived life without them.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

That's the hose my wife tells me not to worry about when she looks at my hose.


----------



## Ryan1+2 (Oct 16, 2018)

TN Hawkeye said:


> That's the hose my wife tells me not to worry about when she looks at my hose.


Bahahahaha.

Nice hose. I definitely prefer 3/4 over 5/8


----------



## dacoyne (May 27, 2018)

Biggylawns said:


> Underhill makes quality products. :thumbup: If you use the hose for different things you should buy quick disconnects. You'll wonder how you lived life without them.


They make great stuff! I have the Turbo Shift Nozzle and couldn't hand water without it. 
picture sharing

Nice hose also

Amazon Linkhttps://tinyurl.com/yym9fv6h


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

DFW_Zoysia said:


> So I just compared the same hose except in 3/4" to my 1". Noticeable difference. The 1" really wins if you are using a nozzle that can utilize the extra through-put. It's the one and only thing I own that is better than what @wardconnor has!! LOL


THIS IS PURE CRAP!

I wont stand for this. I need to know whatever you have so I can get the next best one.

Where did you get the hose? please link me


----------



## NoslracNevok (Jun 12, 2018)

Did you measure the flow rate of both? It's been a while, but wouldn't they be the same if the supply line was smaller than the hose? edit: I guess the pressure behind it would make all the difference.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

wardconnor said:


> DFW_Zoysia said:
> 
> 
> > So I just compared the same hose except in 3/4" to my 1". Noticeable difference. The 1" really wins if you are using a nozzle that can utilize the extra through-put. It's the one and only thing I own that is better than what @wardconnor has!! LOL
> ...


Sorry @wardconnor - my hose is pisser and your's isn't. In fact, you may be in the same category (hose-wise) as Brett Sucks. 

Here are the links:

The Hose (doin't waste your time or money on the 3/4". I did a comparison and the 1' handily beats it). I went with 75" but you can get it longer.
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01176OKE2/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o04_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Here is the connector so it mounts to your house spiget on the house:
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003TLN80G/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o03_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Here is the blue nozzle I use for heavy watering like lawn. This is a good one and make sure you click the option to get it with the 1" to 3/4" adapter and on/off valve:
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00EE3OBD6/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o03_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Here is the yellow nozzle I use for watering flowers - less aggressive watering than the blue but still puts to shame any other nozzle while not hurting my flowers:
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003TLN82Y/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o05_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

BTW - your channel rocks and I love how great of a dad you are to your kids. Family is everything. #mowjob


----------



## Mocajoe (Apr 9, 2018)

What size water supply are you connecting to and at what pressure? I am running off a 3/4 inch supply to a full flow 3/4 inch hose bib connected to a 100ft 3/4 inch hose at 75 psi and put out around 12 gpm. I have tried high flow nozzles but don't have the gpm flow to get a good pressure stream. Not sure how Increasing hose diameter without changing the supply size would make a material difference. Maybe if we have an irrigation engineer on the forum they could clarify. I am all for reducing hand watering time.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

Mocajoe said:


> What size water supply are you connecting to and at what pressure? I am running off a 3/4 inch supply to a full flow 3/4 inch hose bib connected to a 100ft 3/4 inch hose at 75 psi and put out around 12 gpm. I have tried high flow nozzles but don't have the gpm flow to get a good pressure stream. Not sure how Increasing hose diameter without changing the supply size would make a material difference. Maybe if we have an irrigation engineer on the forum they could clarify. I am all for reducing hand watering time.


I have a standard hose spigot that is located right next to the main water line into the house. Last time I had a plumber out, he said I had high water pressure, though I don't remember the number.

We ran my 5/8" hose, the new 3/4" (which I just returned) and the new 1" (which I am keeping). With the fixed Underhill blue fan nozzle, there was a noticeable difference with the distance, size of fan spray, and amount of water being put out.

Wife thought I was nuts but then she watched and even she admitted there was a difference. Length of hose is 75'.

I can't get technical and talk like an engineer. I can only say what we both witnessed in our test.


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2019)

we need an aquatic engineer


----------



## david_ (Aug 22, 2019)

DFW_Zoysia said:


> We ran my 5/8" hose, the new 3/4" (which I just returned) and the new 1" (which I am keeping). With the fixed Underhill blue fan nozzle, there was a noticeable difference with the distance, size of fan spray, and amount of water being put out.
> 
> Wife thought I was nuts but then she watched and even she admitted there was a difference. Length of hose is 75'.
> 
> I can't get technical and talk like an engineer. I can only say what we both witnessed in our test.


Well shit. I've been telling my wife there's no difference between 5/8" and 1" diameter for years. She never says anything.. just smiles and nods.


----------



## NoslracNevok (Jun 12, 2018)

If your supply to the spigot is the standard 1/2" and there is indeed is a difference, the 1" hose wouldn't be needed (quality aside). You can use the adapter (on a 1/2" hose) for the larger nozzle and get the same result.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

NoslracNevok said:


> If your supply to the spigot is the standard 1/2" and there is indeed is a difference, the 1" hose wouldn't be needed (quality aside). You can use the adapter (on a 1/2" hose) for the larger nozzle and get the same result.


I have accidentally cut into my water supply line before while digging. It is much larger than that. It looked to be a 1.5" line.

Look, guys, you can guess and hypotosize all you want. Just come by my house and watch for yourself. I actually tested it out. Believe me, I could have saved $175 if the test showed otherwise. I wouldn't have wasted the money if there were no difference.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

@DFW_Zoysia a larger diameter hose is going to have less pressure loss no matter what size piping/spigot it is connected to. Pressure losses are cumulative - irrigationtutorials.com explains it like this:



> Like all other mechanical systems an irrigation system consumes energy when it operates. The irrigation system uses energy in the form of water pressure which, as we noted earlier, we will be measuring in PSI (pounds per square inch). Each component in the irrigation system that the water passes through consumes a little bit of that water pressure. It's similar to how a car uses up fuel for each mile it goes. If we run out of water pressure before the water makes it through the system, then the irrigation system will not work. Therefore, we need to calculate how much pressure will be lost as the water passes through each component of the irrigation system.


So basically every component between the city's water main and your nozzle is going to cause some pressure loss - every valve, fitting, foot of pipe/hose, etc. But let's ignore everything upstream of your spigot because you can't easily change that. Just understand that the water pressure at the spigot is the water pressure supplied by the city, less the sum of all the pressure losses associated with every upstream component in your piping system.

So let's say the water pressure at your spigot is 50psi. That is going to be the same hose inlet pressure no matter what size hose you choose. However, the pressure at the end of the hose is going to be that 50psi, less the pressure loss associated with the hose - and at any given flow rate, a larger diameter hose is going cause less pressure loss:









Source: engineeringtoolbox.com​
I know you are using a 75ft hose, but to align with the chart above, let's say it is 100ft long and your flow rate is 5gpm. A 5/8" hose would have a ~9psi drop, a 3/4" hose would have a ~3.75psi pressure drop, and a 1" hose would have a ~0.9psi pressure drop.

To better understand the relationship between flow and pressure, I recommend reading this article.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

Ware said:


> @DFW_Zoysia a larger diameter hose is going to have less pressure loss no matter what size piping/spigot it is connected to. Pressure losses are cumulative - irrigationtutorials.com explains it like this:
> 
> I know you are using a 75ft hose, but to align with the chart above, let's say it is 100ft long and your flow rate is 5gpm. A 5/8" hose would have a ~9psi drop, a 3/4" hose would have a ~3.75psi pressure drop, and a 1" hose would have a ~0.9psi pressure drop.


Thanks Ware. So this confirms what I noticed in my experiment - that the 1" hose with the fixed blue Underhill nozzle compared to the 5/8" hose with the same nozzle had a significant higher output of water. Both hoses were 75' long, and both were stretched out straight from the spigot to minimize variables.


----------



## NoslracNevok (Jun 12, 2018)

I stand corrected, thanks gents!


----------



## SWB (Sep 22, 2018)

What hose reel did you put that on?


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

With few exceptions, hose reels are restrictive. The 3/8 water passages present a choke point in the system. A hose reel using 3/4 or larger internal passages would be extremely expensive. The wetted swivel alone would be worth $100 or more


----------



## JWAY (Oct 16, 2018)

Ware's chart works for 99.9% of our gardening needs but for those that enjoy diving deep into the weeds....this online calculator came up with .84 psi pressure drop using Ware's parameters, so very close. And yes like Ware, I don't drive a train.
http://www.pressure-drop.com/Online-Calculator/


----------



## driver_7 (Jun 28, 2018)

I'm a 3/4" Underhill blue convert and will never use anything else.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

717driver said:


> I'm a 3/4" Underhill blue convert and will never use anything else.


That's the same one I use - 3/4" Underhill UltraMax Blue. It's a really great hose. :thumbup:


----------



## 1028mountain (Oct 1, 2019)

Jesus $150-200 hoses and $100 nozzles? I guess every hobby gets expensive when you want the best.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

1028mountain said:


> Jesus $150-200 hoses and $100 nozzles? I guess every hobby gets expensive when you want the best.


Yeah, unfortunately it's like any other hobby - you can spend whatever you want to spend.


----------



## SWB (Sep 22, 2018)

Ware said:


> 1028mountain said:
> 
> 
> > Jesus $150-200 hoses and $100 nozzles? I guess every hobby gets expensive when you want the best.
> ...


....and an understanding wife!
I just purchased the blue 1" from Underhill. I connect it to a yard hydrant that has unregulated pressure. Depending on the time of day I get 200psi out of it. The hose is an absolute beast. I was going to buy another Reelcraft reel with a 1" lead but haven't pulled the trigger yet. That's why I was curious which hose reel he was putting it on.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

SWB said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> > 1028mountain said:
> ...


I LOVE my hose for the amount of water it puts out. But you're not kidding - it is a beast to move around and has ZERO give/flexibility to it. What I mean is that typically I would hold the nozzle and the hose around it would twist as need be. Not this one! I hold the hose and make the nozzle do what the hose wants for fear of breaking the nozzle due to the beast of the hose this thing it!


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

717driver said:


> I'm a 3/4" Underhill blue convert and will never use anything else.


Sometimes I wish I went with the 3/4" since it would be much easy to manage. I always seem to loose the fight when wrestling the 1"!


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

SWB said:


> What hose reel did you put that on?


I just loosely lay it in a 5' circle on the ground near the faucet.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

1028mountain said:


> Jesus $150-200 hoses and $100 nozzles? I guess every hobby gets expensive when you want the best.


I use two of the fixed Underhill nozzles - the yellow one and the blue one. About $20 each. I absolutely love them for watering.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

DFW_Zoysia said:


> 1028mountain said:
> 
> 
> > Jesus $150-200 hoses and $100 nozzles? I guess every hobby gets expensive when you want the best.
> ...


Do you happen to have a link for these nozzles???


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

You need to really search around Amazon as the prices are all over the place for the same item. These links are not the best prices but just to show you the item.

I actually got the yellow, green and blue and felt the green was too close to the yellow to keep it so I sent it back. I use the yellow for flower beds and the blue for lawn and hardy shrubs.

https://www.amazon.com/Underhill-HN4800-Precision-Cloudburst-Nozzle/dp/B01DT0BGDM/ref=sr_1_28?keywords=underhill+nozzle&qid=1571870164&sr=8-28

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B003TLN82Y/ref=twister_B00Y0782JU?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1

When I compared my 5/8" hose to the 3/4" to the 1" using these nozzles is when I REALLY noticed the difference in output between the hoses and I decided to keep the 1" hose over the 3/4". Otherwise I suggest going with the 3/4" as it is much easier to handle.

I also bought the Underhill brass on/off switch that makes the 3/4" nozzles fit the 1" hose. It is extremely high quality.

Hope that helps.


----------



## 1028mountain (Oct 1, 2019)

Lord forgive me that I have $200 worth of hose/attachments in my Amazon cart. I have some DRAMM hoses already which are nice, albeit only 50's and would really like a powerful 75'. Will I be happy with a 3/4" underhill 75 footer?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

1028mountain said:


> Will I be happy with a 3/4" underhill 75 footer?


I am very happy with my 3/4" Underhill. :thumbup:


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

1028mountain said:


> Lord forgive me that I have $200 worth of hose/attachments in my Amazon cart. I have some DRAMM hoses already which are nice, albeit only 50's and would really like a powerful 75'. Will I be happy with a 3/4" underhill 75 footer?


Yes.

The 3/4" hose would have been great had I not tried the 1" hose in a comparison. I needed the 1" for a very specific use case: the use of the blue and yellow nozzles to put our the maximum GPM possible to make up for not being able to use the sprinklers due to our water restrictions.

For every other "normal" use, the 3/4" will be fantastic. Also, the 1" is a beast and kinda a pain to deal with.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

1028mountain said:


> Lord forgive me that I have $200 worth of hose/attachments in my Amazon cart. I have some DRAMM hoses already which are nice, albeit only 50's and would really like a powerful 75'. Will I be happy with a 3/4" underhill 75 footer?


Now make sure and pair the 3/4 inch hose with a 3/4 inch hose reel. :twisted:


----------



## Mocajoe (Apr 9, 2018)

Add a 3/4 inch supply line and 3/4 inch hose bib.&#128540;


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Mocajoe said:


> Add a 3/4 inch supply line and 3/4 inch hose bib.😜


+1. I ran my 3/4" feed hose from a connection on my irrigation main line.


----------



## Mocajoe (Apr 9, 2018)

Nice connection setup DFW_pilot. The Ely hose reel looks sweet. I took a different approach by removing the 1/2 inch hose bib's at each end of the house along with the supply piping. Sweated in two 3/4 inch copper tee's into the 3/4 inch supply line that feeds my sprinkler system. Then installed 3/4 inch quarter turn shut off ball valves that allow me to turn off the hose bibs in freezing temperatures. With a 100 foot hose on each bib watering is quick and enjoyable.


----------



## SWB (Sep 22, 2018)

I'm feeling better about my decision to replace my hose bibs with three Zurn frost free bibs. I had the plumber run three 3/4" unregulated lines to them. They still don't produce as much as my yard hydrant but they are hands down better than what I had.


----------



## 1028mountain (Oct 1, 2019)

I have a 3/4" supply line on the bib I just had installed, not sure what the original ones are. My neighbor is a master plumber and installed the 3/4" for me so I could have him replace the other ones. The only caveat is they go through the foundation and I am not too happy on how the concrete looks after the fact.


----------



## SWB (Sep 22, 2018)

Finally got a reel for mine.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

SWB said:


> Finally got a reel for mine.


Nice!


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

SWB said:


> Finally got a reel for mine.


The Ferrari of hose reels...super high end!


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

C'mon, nobody has tried in-ground hose reels yet? :twisted: :lol:

https://beaconathletics.com/store/field-maintenance/field-care/hoses-nozzles-irrigation/irrigation/reelcraft-retractable-ground-hand-watering-system/


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

MasterMech said:


> C'mon, nobody has tried in-ground hose reels yet? :twisted: :lol:
> 
> https://beaconathletics.com/store/field-maintenance/field-care/hoses-nozzles-irrigation/irrigation/reelcraft-retractable-ground-hand-watering-system/


No joke I was just thinking about this over the weekend. I was telling my wife that we need a hose reel and she said that she doesn't like the look of then. Then I thought....I'm going to bury that b. The hose, not my wife 🤣.

It sure as crap won't cost me $2k, though.


----------



## jha4aamu (Oct 16, 2017)

i had been thinking of upgrading my hoses for a while. ended up ordering the 3/4" 75' underhill w/ the blue cloudburst nozzle last week. pretty amazing!

loved it so much I ordered the 1" 100' hose w/ yellow rainbow nozzle today. only thing i dont like is its blue so my wife noticed that theres new lawn care purchases!

also, if anyone is still in the market, amazon has the 1" 100' hose for $130. Its regular $300 from underhill


----------



## ellsbebc (May 5, 2019)

jha4aamu said:


> i had been thinking of upgrading my hoses for a while. ended up ordering the 3/4" 75' underhill w/ the blue cloudburst nozzle last week. pretty amazing!
> 
> loved it so much I ordered the 1" 100' hose w/ yellow rainbow nozzle today. only thing i dont like is its blue so my wife noticed that theres new lawn care purchases!
> 
> also, if anyone is still in the market, amazon has the 1" 100' hose for $130. Its regular $300 from underhill


Did you purchased the "renewed" hose? I see that for $130 and $210 new.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07X13L5SY/ref=dp_cr_wdg_tit_rfb?th=1

https://www.amazon.com/Underhill-H10-100B-Ultramax-Lightweight-Commercial/dp/B01176P4P6/ref=sr_1_2?crid=2VMKI8XLPDX6K&dchild=1&keywords=underhill%2Bhose&qid=1586034867&sprefix=Underhill%2Caps%2C165&sr=8-2&th=1


----------



## jha4aamu (Oct 16, 2017)

ellsbebc said:


> jha4aamu said:
> 
> 
> > i had been thinking of upgrading my hoses for a while. ended up ordering the 3/4" 75' underhill w/ the blue cloudburst nozzle last week. pretty amazing!
> ...


yes i see that now. hoping its in decent shape, although id accept a fair amount of "use" to get that hose for $130


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

This is interesting. I'm anxious to see what you get.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

I'm actually wishing I had gone with the 3/4" instead of the 1" - simply from a weight and easy of handling perspective. The 1" is a complete beast and a pain to wind up on the ground.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

DFW_Zoysia said:


> I'm actually wishing I had gone with the 3/4" instead of the 1" - simply from a weight and easy of handling perspective. The 1" is a complete beast and a pain to wind up on the ground.


What kind of nozzles are you using with it?

I purchased the Rainbow Hose Nozzle with High Flow Control Valve used for only $19.41 on Amazon. (Condition: Used - Very Good - Item will come in original packaging. Packaging will be damaged.) However, I have not used it yet.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

TulsaFan said:


> DFW_Zoysia said:
> 
> 
> > I'm actually wishing I had gone with the 3/4" instead of the 1" - simply from a weight and easy of handling perspective. The 1" is a complete beast and a pain to wind up on the ground.
> ...


I bought the Underhill Rainbow nozzles in green, blue and yellow. Each one is a different flow rate. They are great. I also bought the Underhill 1" to 3/4" adapter with on/off valve to have at the hose end. Great combo all together.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

Until I find the right deal on a 1" i.d. hose reel for my 1" Underhill Ultramax 100' hose, it is going to stay in the box.

Until then, I bought a Underhill Ultramax 1" ShortyPro 20 foot hose for watering the garden. It puts out a lot of water and really reduces the amount of watering time. At only 20', it seems pretty manageable and the wife likes it.


----------

